# Форум на русском языке  > VirusDetector - Бесплатный онлайн-сервис проверки компьютера  > Отчеты сервиса лечения VirusInfo  >  Изменил hosts (заявка №112286)

## CyberHelper

Пользователь обратился в сервис 911, указав на следующие проблемы в работе его компьютера:
Здравствуйте.
Поймал вирус, который был упущен kav 2011(11.0.1.400). В результате компьютер самопроизвольно перезагрузился. Потом загрузка была на пару секунд дольше чем обычно. После файл hosts при просмотре через браузер показывает
dcd7fgfdvd
86.55.210.69 sbrf.ru
86.55.210.69 www.sbrf.ru
86.55.210.69 esk.sbrf.ru
86.55.210.69 www.esk.sbrf.ru
86.55.210.69 esk.zubsb.ru
86.55.210.69 www.esk.zubsb.ru
86.55.210.53 www.click.alfabank.ru
86.55.210.53 click.alfabank.ru
86.55.210.53 www.alfabank.ru
86.55.210.53 alfabank.ru
45bbhdfjgvd

вместо того как надо, вес файла так же стал больше 815 байт, файл на вирус тотал 
http://www.virustotal.com/file-scan/report.html?id=c177a0a7a5ebfe213c5379b82035bc1b316  a713c01cc64f1b246c4c650af03fa-1317917425
антивирус теперь не обновляется(может не связано) 06.10.2011 20:26:22	Сбой задачи			Ошибка при работе с файлами	
06.10.2011 20:26:22	Ошибка при работе с файлами	http://dnl-18.geo.kaspersky.com/bases/apu/apu-0607g.xml			
06.10.2011 20:25:52	Формирование списка файлов для загрузки...				
06.10.2011 20:25:52	Файл загружен	index/u0607g.xml	10,7 KБ		
06.10.2011 20:25:51	Загрузка файла...	index/u0607g.xml			
06.10.2011 20:25:51	Выбран источник обновлений	http://dnl-18.geo.kaspersky.com/			
06.10.2011 20:25:49	Задача запущена
help
Дата обращения: 06.10.2011 20:28:19
Номер заявки: 112286

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## CyberHelper

*06.10.2011 21:10:04* на зараженном компьютере были обнаружены следующие вредоносные файлы:
 *C:\\Windows\\defis.sys* - Rootkit.Win32.Qhost.fq
 размер: 44000 байт дата файла: 06.10.2011 19:33:54 версия: "5.1.2600.0 (xpclient.010817-1148)" копирайты: "© Корпорация Майкрософт. Все права защищены." *C:\\Windows\\defis.sys* - Rootkit.Win32.Qhost.fq
 размер: 44000 байт дата файла: 06.10.2011 19:33:54 версия: "5.1.2600.0 (xpclient.010817-1148)" копирайты: "© Корпорация Майкрософт. Все права защищены." *C:\\Windows\\System32\\Drivers\\sptd.sys* - подозрительный, обрабатывается вирлабом
 размер: 716272 байт дата файла: 09.07.2009 18:35:08 версия: "1.55.0.0 built by: WinDDK" копирайты: "Copyright (C) 2004"

----------

